# 2110 Ford doesn't start very easy.



## Skeeder1964 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a Ford 2110 , 40HP , 4x4 tractor. 1986. I had the motor rebuilt a couple years ago. I just had someone put 4 new injectors in it. One was leaking on the cylinder after it was shut off. It has never started easy since I have owned it. Once started it runs good, but that first start, I have to use the glow plugs. I have friends with the Ford diesel tractors and theirs start up great. What could be wrong with this thing. The Mechanic is a good mechanic that I know, he used to work for Ford/New Holland dealer. I have to tell him yet that it still isn't starting very good. Also, how do you take the front end apart on a 600 Ford. The front bushing is shot under the fan blade. Thanks for any help.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Skeeder1964,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

Your Ford 2110 was built was built by Shibaura (Japan). Shibaura-built tractors have a reputation for being difficult cold weather starters. Your post is very typical. Once started, they run fine. Use the glow plugs for first starts even in warm weather. Your glow plugs have to be in top condition. 

Do you have a volt-ohmmeter? If not, get one and learn how to use it. It's pretty simple, and you'll use it many times with electrical circuit problems. 

The glow plugs should measure about one (1) ohm. If a plug measures zero ohms, it is shorted and is no good. To measure each plug, remove the buss bar and measure each to ground individually. 

Pull your glow plugs for a visual test. If you are getting full power to your glow plugs, it should glow under test. Clean to bare metal and check all connections from the battery (including grounds) to the glow plugs. Also check the battery cables for internal corrosion which limits power conductivity. Use your ohmmeter to measure cable and wire resistance, on the most sensitive scale.

You may have a burned contact in the key switch. Check voltage to the buss bar while preheating. 

Make sure there is nothing on the buss bar shorting it to ground. 

Give us some feedback on how it's going...


----------



## Skeeder1964 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the reply. The Mechanic did check the glow plugs, and cleaned them. He did check also with the tester. He cleaned them and they work good. Yes on the motor being the Shibaura (Japan) motor. I have a friend that had a 2 cylinder Ford tractor and it starts the same as mine, even after changing the injectors. One of mine wasn't working right but he figured and I agree to change them all. Just surprised how badly it starts still. Then billows black smoke when trying to start up at first. Even in the summer. Runs great while running though. Hey do you know how to take the front end apart on a 600 Ford? The bushing is shot on this machine. Great little tractor. I run it for everything. Don't want to run it and mess the thing up any worse than it is. Thanks for the reply on the 2110. I wish i could get that to start better. New rebuilt motor a couple years ago too.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

To take the front end apart on a Ford 600.

The following is from my I&T manual for a Ford 3600. Procedure for your tractor will differ to some degree. You should get an I&T manual for your tractor.

To prepare for removal of front support/front axle, remove the engine hood, grille, lower hood to front support bolts, and unbolt the radiator from front support. Put a floor jack under front end of transmission and take weight off the front axle. Back up floor jack with jack stands. 

Unbolt axle extensions from axle center member and swing axles away from tractor.

Back out the cap screw and remove pivot pin retainer. Unscrew front axle pivot pin (good luck). Withdraw axle center member and press out bushing.


----------



## Skeeder1964 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to explain the removal of the front bushing. Well try that when I get time to tackle it. Thanks.


----------

